# Alkaline battery 4 gold & precious metal recovery



## Sodbuster (Jun 28, 2011)

You can see these just reek with gold and other precious metals.
:lol: 

Must be all that gold and silver paint.

Ray


----------



## Claudie (Jun 28, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scrap-Alkaline-battery-4-gold-precious-metal-recovery-/260806011665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cb93feb11

It will be pretty sad if they sell, $73 with shipping....


----------



## Sodbuster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Claudie, I did kinda forget to link that. 

Does not surprise me that it didn't sell, with that shipping.
I just hope they don't end up in a landfill now.

Ray


----------



## Sodbuster (Jul 10, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scrap-Alkaline-battery-4-gold-precious-metal-recovery-/260812228758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cb99ec896

Going to try it again

Good to see it hasn't made it to the landfill yet. 

Ray


----------

